# Antivirus



## Dominique 33 (1 Septembre 2005)

J'ai télécharger Clam Xav sur mon emac jaguar. j'ai scanné a peu près tout ce qui pouvait contenir des virus. Il n'y a pas de virus sur mac, peut être ! mais j'ai eue quelques ataques ces temps ci, sans dommage et j'ai preferé verrifier. Le Problème avec ce logiciel, c'est que j'ai fai la manip dossier par dossier, il n'y a pas d'explication sur son parametrage et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus comment se fait la mise à jour y a t-il une âme charitable qui veuille bien m'expliquer comment ça marche , comment configurer les préférences, c'est en anglais et je ne suis pas ce que l'on peut dire tres feru de cette langue. je précise je suis avec Jaguar 10.2.8

Merci tout de même !

A plus


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Septembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai télécharger Clam Xav sur mon emac jaguar. j'ai scanné a peu près tout ce qui pouvait contenir des virus. Il n'y a pas de virus sur mac, peut être ! mais j'ai eue quelques ataques ces temps ci, sans dommage et j'ai preferé verrifier. Le Problème avec ce logiciel, c'est que j'ai fai la manip dossier par dossier, il n'y a pas d'explication sur son parametrage et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus comment se fait la mise à jour y a t-il une âme charitable qui veuille bien m'expliquer comment ça marche , comment configurer les préférences, c'est en anglais et je ne suis pas ce que l'on peut dire tres feru de cette langue. je précise je suis avec Jaguar 10.2.8
> 
> Merci tout de même !
> 
> A plus


C'est quoi Virus   

eMac sous Panther, jamais entendu parler...


----------



## Dominique 33 (2 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

     Tu ne connaîs pas tout eMac sous Panther ça existe depuis plus d'un an déjà.
   Les virus dont je parle sont des vers qui s'attaquent à la messagerie sous PC évidemment, mais pas sous OSX. Seulement ils frappent à la porte des Mac je le sais pour les avoir refoulé vers l'expéditeur, mon FAI me l'a renvoyé en m'avertissant que c'était un virus. (9 Télécom).


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Septembre 2005)

Dominique 33mon FAI me l'a renvoyé en m'avertissant que c'était un virus. (9 Télécom).[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y avait pas une pub avec, vantant les services antivirus du n9uf à tout hasard?


----------



## geoffrey (2 Septembre 2005)

Avec ClamXAv, tu peux specifier plusieurs dossiers à scanner les uns à la suite de l'autre.


----------



## jfpillon (2 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi Virus
> 
> eMac sous Panther, jamais entendu parler...



Tu as bien raison de ne pas utiliser microsoft office, parce que les macros virus marchent bien pour les macs aussi : ça ralentit un peu la machine, ça infecte tous les fichiers office afin que tu le communiques mieux aux copains...


----------



## a/m (3 Septembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu ne connaîs pas tout eMac sous Panther ça existe depuis plus d'un an déjà.
> Les virus dont je parle sont des vers qui s'attaquent à la messagerie sous PC évidemment, mais pas sous OSX. Seulement ils frappent à la porte des Mac je le sais pour les avoir refoulé vers l'expéditeur, mon FAI me l'a renvoyé en m'avertissant que c'était un virus. (9 Télécom).




bonjour, je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire. je suis preneur de tes messages , juste pour voir, j'ai une petite machine avec panther qui aime la pêche.  et au cas ou je l'amènerais à l'hosto:hosto:
 je n'ai jamais personne qui frappent à ma porte.


----------



## Dominique 33 (3 Septembre 2005)

Salut geoffrey,

Sous panther peut être mais pas avec jaguar mais cela ne fait rien j'ai trouvé je scan les les dossiers regroupants plusieurs sous dossiers et de temps en temps je ferais le HD en bloc.

Merci de ta réponse ! je vais voir plus bas une question est en attente !

à plus


----------



## Dominique 33 (3 Septembre 2005)

Salut JF Pillon, 

Effectivement je suis un fervent deffenseur du Mac pour bien des raisons, tu sais j'ai eu un Macintosh LC il y a quelques années. quand je l'ai mis en service il était vérolé, j'ai eue un tas de problèmes pour le nettoyer. Aussi aujourd'hui je suis prudent. Il n'y a pas pour le moment de virus sur nos machines et le ver en question n'est pas entré, je n'ai pas non plus de fichier office, de ce coté là je suis paré, tout ce qui touche à Microsof m'érisse le poil
mais ne rien faire est de l'imprudence ! Il n'y a pas de système inviolable.
Clam Sav marche bien mais il n'est pas automatique c'est un peu dommage. Il est gratuit, ce soir j'ai reçu un message me demandant un don. Certe il faut bien que les programmeurs gagnent leur vie, c'est cependant aller un peu vite en besogne je crois.

à plus


----------



## Dominique 33 (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Alain,

   Tu as des problèmes de santé, tu parles d'hosto, va voir plus haut j'ai répondu. Il faut que tu saches que je ne suis pas un utilisateur très fort en informatique et les infos que je cherche sont pour mieu utiliser mon mac, il n'y a pas beaucoup de logiciel libre dans ce monde bien que celà évolu positivement. Je n'ai pas les moyens de changer de systèmes tous le quatres matins surtout que Bill ne fait dans la dentelle au niveau des prix. j'envisage de moderniser un peu plus tard quand le Léopard sera sorti du bois.

a plus


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Seulement ils frappent à la porte des Mac je le sais pour les avoir refoulé vers l'expéditeur, mon FAI me l'a renvoyé en m'avertissant que c'était un virus. (9 Télécom).


Bonsoir,

J'essaye juste de comprendre ce que tu veux dire par là ? Tu as parlé d'un vers PC qui essaye de s'introduire dans ton système ? comment tu le sais ? tu as un firewall qui "log" les attaques sur les ports ? ou tu as reçu un mail vérollé que tu as refoulé ?


----------



## laurent1 (4 Septembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Salut JF Pillon,
> 
> Effectivement je suis un fervent deffenseur du Mac pour bien des raisons, tu sais j'ai eu un Macintosh LC il y a quelques années. quand je l'ai mis en service il était vérolé, j'ai eue un tas de problèmes pour le nettoyer. Aussi aujourd'hui je suis prudent. Il n'y a pas pour le moment de virus sur nos machines et le ver en question n'est pas entré, je n'ai pas non plus de fichier office, de ce coté là je suis paré, tout ce qui touche à Microsof m'érisse le poil
> mais ne rien faire est de l'imprudence ! Il n'y a pas de système inviolable.
> ...



bonjour dominique,
je ne comprends pas comment on aurait les antivirus avant les virus. je m'explique. Un méchnant-pas-bo ecrit un virus pour notre osx. Tu as beau avoir l'antivirus,il faudra 1 qu'ils ecrivent le pach, 2 que tu le downlaod. Moi je dit que j'attendrai que les virus arrivent, puis j'aheterai l'antivirus.... Mais si il y a pas de virus, c'est bien aussi!!


----------



## Dominique 33 (4 Septembre 2005)

Et ! non il n'y avait pas de pub Neuf Télécom, c'est simplement leur antivirus du serveur mail qui a réagis.
je l'ai simplement jeté à la poubèle et puis voilà


----------



## Dominique 33 (4 Septembre 2005)

Laurent à toi de voir, moi j 'anticipe, va voir à l'adresse suivante << http://www.branchez-vous.com/actu/04-05/08-214901.html#>> tu aura un info sur ce sujet (cheval de troie)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> mais ne rien faire est de l'imprudence ! Il n'y a pas de système inviolable.
> Clam Sav marche bien mais il n'est pas automatique c'est un peu dommage. Il est gratuit



Tu confonds prudence et paranoïa, là, et de toute façon, non, tu n'es pas prudent. Les antivirus gratuits, ce n'est pas sérieux. Ils n'ont pas les moyens de suivre l'actualité, et ne t'offre qu'une protection partielle là ou tu crois en avoir une totale. De toute façon, Virus v/s antivirus, c'est le combat de l'obus et de la cuirasse, l'obus (virus) qui a l'initiative, a un coup d'avance sur la cuirasse (antivirus), qui ne peut donc te protéger que des virus un peu anciens. Ça peut paraître un peu anecdotique sur notre plate forme, mais le jour ou nous aurons le problème, les premiers servis risquent gros, malgré leurs antivirus.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Septembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Laurent à toi de voir, moi j 'anticipe, va voir à l'adresse suivante << http://www.branchez-vous.com/actu/04-05/08-214901.html#>> tu aura un info sur ce sujet (cheval de troie)


Cette info a été contre dite mainte et mainte de fois. Un cheval de troie et une petite application qui s'installe dans une machine pour ouvrir une brèche de sécurité et ceci par lui même sans intervention de l'utilisateur. Ce n'est encore moins un virus ou un vers car quoi qu'il arrive il faut une intervention humaine. C'est comme si tu fais une application qui fait *"del *.*"* sous Windows, que tu renomme ensuite en "Sex and the City.bat" et tu l'envois après sur le réseau P2P. Il faut ensuite télécharger ce script et l'exécuter sur ta machine manuellement...


----------



## Dominique 33 (5 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'essaye juste de comprendre ce que tu veux dire par là ? Tu as parlé d'un vers PC qui essaye de s'introduire dans ton système ? comment tu le sais ? tu as un firewall qui "log" les attaques sur les ports ? ou tu as reçu un mail vérollé que tu as refoulé ?



J'ai reçu un mail vérollé que j'ai refoulé.


----------



## Dominique 33 (5 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds prudence et paranoïa, là, et de toute façon, non, tu n'es pas prudent. Les antivirus gratuits, ce n'est pas sérieux. Ils n'ont pas les moyens de suivre l'actualité, et ne t'offre qu'une protection partielle là ou tu crois en avoir une totale. De toute façon, Virus v/s antivirus, c'est le combat de l'obus et de la cuirasse, l'obus (virus) qui a l'initiative, a un coup d'avance sur la cuirasse (antivirus), qui ne peut donc te protéger que des virus un peu anciens. Ça peut paraître un peu anecdotique sur notre plate forme, mais le jour ou nous aurons le problème, les premiers servis risquent gros, malgré leurs antivirus.




Si si ça existe la revue Avosmac le mentionne et annonce même qu'il a de fréquentes mise à jour. Je parle de ClamXav bien sur.


----------



## NightWalker (5 Septembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un mail vérollé que j'ai refoulé.



OK, c'est bien ce que je pensais. Si je puis me permettre de te donner un coseil, il vaut mieux dans ce cas supprimer carrément le mail. Je m'explique. La majorité des virus mail utilisent de manière aléatoire comme expéditeur un nom qui se trouve sur la liste de contacts de l'ordinateur contaminé. De ce fait, il est pratiquement sur à 90% que l'expéditeur de mail vérollé que tu as reçu n'est pas celui de l'ordinateur contaminé. C'est une méthode assez répandu maintenant utilisée par les virus mail afin qu'il ne soit pas facillement détectable. Donc si tu refoule le mail vérollé, tu risque au contraire de contaminer l'expéditeur.


----------



## geoffrey (6 Septembre 2005)

C'est meme plus sournois, si tu reponds au mail verolé, tu informeras les spammeurs que ton email est valide, et donc tu auras de plus en plus de spam...


----------

